# Anaplasma positive



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Long time no talk... but I do have a question for you all. Took the girls into work today and Maya tested positive for anaplasma. :frown: She has shown no symptoms. The vet and I are wavering between treating with doxycycline or not since she is asymptomatic.... but know that anaplasmosis can also be pretty devastating too. Anybody else here have an anaplasma positive dog?

And what is the consensus on Certifect? The vets where I work are now *only* recommending this. I have read some concerns about its use in small dogs... but I haven't seen much data on bigger ones. 

Can someone please weigh in? 

edit: her platelets look normal by the way -- and as mentioned before, she has had no other obvious symptoms


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

The only thing I could find was a 7 year old Lab from Vancouver Island treated successfully with tetracycline.



> "
> The dog was treated with tetracycline (Apotex, Weston, Ontario) 750 mg, PO, q8h for 14 d. The clinical signs resolved over the next month and the dog’s recovery was complete and uneventful.
> "


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My male from a WI shelter tested positive for lymes and anaplasmosis, no symptoms, we did several weeks of doxy, he still shows up light positive on the tests but nothing has ever came of it, treatment was 3+ years ago now.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> My male from a WI shelter tested positive for lymes and anaplasmosis, no symptoms, we did several weeks of doxy, he still shows up light positive on the tests but nothing has ever came of it, treatment was 3+ years ago now.


So your vet wanted to treat despite no symptoms?? This seems to be the opposite of what I'm reading elsewhere -- just curious as to his/her reasoning since I'm in the throes of considering this for my girl as well.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

To be honest I don't know what his logic was, I really didn't know anything about the issue and just went off what they suggested. What would be the downside of treating asymptomatic dogs? It seems like info is really lacking on it since some dogs are really affected and others not at all.


----------

